# Springfield Tactical.



## Theprofessor (Jun 24, 2007)

I was thinking about getting a tactical. What does it have over the others? I really like the look over the others. Any help would be great.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Ah yes, just enjoy the beauty of the Tactical.










Personally, I also like the looks of the longer barrel model compared to the 4" service. But, then again, mine was purchased and set up for competition shooting. Plus, I got it on sale for the same price as the 4" model. It functions flawlessly and with the tune up work, it's a different handgun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

WOW! I like that one Mr.SigZagger. Sure does look real good. Good luck with it.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I just bought a tactical in .40 S&W. I have yet to shoot it, but this weekend it gets put through it's paces.

I really LOVE the feel of it. The idea of the tactical is that a longer barrel gives you better accuracy. Someone slap me if I'm wrong.

I think SA was genius to come out with the tactical.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

SigZagger said:


> Ah yes, just enjoy the beauty of the Tactical.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get those sights?


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

XD stuff from here: http://www.pistolgear.com/products.php?id=8
or here: http://www.topgunsupply.com/SPRINGFIELD-XD-c-95.html

The competition ready "tune up" was done by Scott Springer of Springer Precision, located in Oregon.


----------

